# Sub für Canton 470.2



## dragonlort (25. Februar 2013)

*Sub für Canton 470.2*

Hallo suche in nächster zeit ein Sub für das canton system 470.2 Canton 455.2 Center und 2 Jamo Rear S 602 sollte aktive sein da ich nicht alles den AVR überlassen will.
Bugte keine ahnung was man da ausgeben sollte.
Also Wohnzimmer ist ca 28 m² bodenfläche warum Bodenfläche habe noch paar schrägen drin.
Also schaue meistens Filme Musik er auf den PC da er auch im Wohnzimmer ist. Achso der Sub Sollte weiß sein da die cantons auch weiß sind. 
Der Boden ist im moment noch ein Teppich drin wird aber bald von Laminat ersetzt denke ca in 1 Jahr kommt der Laminat rein.

Hoffe das reicht wen nicht fragt.

Edit: habe in saturn den Canton AS85.2 gesehen wie ist der? Bitte aber noch andere vorschläge. Sollte man auch en Canton Sub nehmen oder ist das relative egal?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Weiß ist natürlich schwer zu finden...   willst Du denn überhaupt wirklich "extremen" Sub? 

Vlr auch der hier: Canton ASF 75 SC Aktiver Bass-Reflex Subwoofer weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik 


Und als Unterstützung für große Boxen reicht evlt auch der hier völlig aus: Yamaha NS SW 210 Advanced YST II und Linearer Bass Port Subwoofer (100 W, 16 cm Tieftöner) klavierlackweiss: Amazon.de: Audio & HiFi  den gibt es auch schon für 130€: Hifi-Fabrik - Kirrlacher Strae 12a - 68789 St.Leon  oder auch bei redcoon.de


----------



## dragonlort (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Also was verstehst du unter ein Extremen Sub?  
Also ich möchte nur ein haben wo man halt im filmen wie soll ich sagen das gewisse extra noch dabei ist.

was sit das für ein Canton sub so dün habe ich ja noch nie gesehen und was ist der unterschied zu ein normal gebauten sub wie der in mein Link?


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Test: Sunfire True EQ 12 Signature - AUDIO


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

OK^^ Bischen überrieben na? 
Also soll schon in hunterter bereich sein. sagen wir mal um die 300€ müßte doch reichen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Aso, der Sunfire kann ja nur als Witz gemeint sein, denn es geht ja hier nicht um ne 20.000€ Anlage für ne Villa...

Aber auch 300€ für DEIN Setting: ich halte dabei davon nix, so viel Geld nur für den Sub auszugeben, außer man würde für den Rest auch schon viel mehr raushauen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob für Deinen Geschmack das Zimmer richtig "beben" muss, oder ob einfach nur WENN mal Action ist es etwas mehr rummst als mit den normalen Boxen und außerdem ein paar ganz tiefe Töne, die die Boxen nicht schaffen, zu merken sind - denn dann reicht sicher einer für 200€. Ich hab nen Yamaha für 130€, der reicht mir völlig aus auf ca 50% Volume eingestellt, aber ich mag es auch gar nicht, wenn zB die Gläser im Schrank wackeln, nur weil im Film einer einen Fahren lässt  manche aber stehen drauf, das würde selbst mit meinem Sub gehen, wenn ich denn dann was mehr aufdrehe, und wenn man das dann auch noch besonders "sauber" im Klang haben will ODER noch mehr Bassdruck haben will, dann muss halt was größeres her - aber bei Boxen für je ca 200-250€ dann nur für den Sub 300€ oder mehr raushauen? Da würd _ich_ eher mehr in die Boxen stecken.


Aber wenn es sein "muss": http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0042SKNPS  gibt es hier auch unter 300€: http://www.elektrowelt24.eu/shop/product_info.php?refID=97890&info=p2254_Canton-Sub-8--weiss-.html   da hab ich selber schon was gekauft, die sind keine 10min von mir entfernt.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

Also beben soll garnix beim mir . Wie du schon sagtes soll nur eine unterstützung sein wen Aktion ist. Aber soll gut harmonieren können mit den boxen.


Ich habe jetzt 300 gesagt da hier viele in den preis einen sub haben möchten. 
Für mich soll wie schon gesagt nur halt harmonisch mit den boxen sein nicht das der sub in Vordergrund ist. 

Hoffe du weist was ich meine?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Also, ich bin sicher, dass Dir einer von den ersten beiden für 150-220€ völlig reichen wird. Mein kleiner Yamaha zB macht sich nur bemerkbar, wenn es Film wirklich extrem abgeht ODER wenn ich den abschalte - denn erst dann merke ich, dass der genau das bringt, was meinen Boxen noch fehlt  

Für Musik stell ich den auf nur 30-40%, Filme eher 50-60%

Und wenn es Dir zu wenig Bass sein solle, kannst Du den Sub ja immer noch zurückgehen lassen


----------



## dragonlort (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Den Canton von dein Link ist ja für die wand wie ich gelsen habe,  der Yamaha finde ich zu hoch.  hast du noch ein anderen in petto? Was sagst du den zu den Canton As 85.2 koste ja auch um die 200€


----------



## Icedaft (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Ein Sub sollte nur da unterstützen, wo normale Standlautsprecher ihre Grenzen haben, also der Bereich unter 80hz. Wenn jetzt nur "Trinkpäckchen" â la Bose Accoustimas zum Einsatz kommen oder welche der  diversen anderen Hersteller mit Ihren "ehefrautauglichen" Breitbändern, gibt es aufgrund der notwendigen hohen Trennfrequenz Probleme mit der Ortbarkeit des Subs. "Günstige" Subwooferlösungen im Bereich >300€ spielen meist nur bis 40-50Hz runter und müssen oft noch den Midbass bis hinein in den Grundtonbereich abbilden. Bei höheren Lautstärken führt dies häufig zu Verzerrungen und Ortbarkeit, was normalerweise beim Sub nicht gewünscht wird. Alles eine Frage der Ansprüche, soll nicht heißen das es in dieser Preiskategorie für den einzelnen passende Lösung/Kompromiss gibt. Nur sollte man sich im klaren darüber sein, das es echten, sauberen Tiefbass (25-50 bis max. 80Hz) selten gibt.


----------



## dragonlort (28. Februar 2013)

Ja das habe ich verstanden, leider muss man immer irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen.
Also welche sub außer die beiden von Herbboy vorgeschlagen die gefallen mir vom aussehen nicht. was wäre noch eine alternative? 
Ich hatten ja den canton AS 85.2 erwähnt könnte man da mal drauf eingehen.
Ach so das mit ein weißen sub ich denke mal das ein schwarzer auch zu weiß passt.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Warum nimmst Du nicht den zu deinem System gehörigen Sub ? 

ProMarkt.de*-*Canton SUB 8.2 - Subwoofer - Subwoofer

Schau Dir mal den Test an http://www.hifitest.de/test/subwoofer_home/sunfire_sds-8-sunfire_sds-10-sunfire_sds-12_3749.php

Der 8" kostet etwas mehr als von Dir veranschlagt...


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2013)

Bei dem ''geringen'' Budget und dem Wunsch nach weiß würd ich einfach mal das Wort Selbstbau in den Raum werfen. Da bekommste wenigstens was vernünftiges und kannst ihn in weiß lackieren.
Hab mir letzten Monat auch nen Sub gebaut 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

@Bier: Das sieht schon gut aus. Ich hätte lediglich den Ausschnitt für den Sub aufgedoppelt um die Sicke besser zu schützen (und es sieht ein wenig professioneller aus wie ich finde) - aber das ist Geschmackssache. Welches Aktivmodul hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2013)

Ja da hast du wohl recht. Aber so teuer war das Holz jetzt nicht und zu Not kann man das ja nochmal irgendwann neu bauen.
Hab ein Reckhorn A-406. Steht aber aufm Schreibtisch da es nicht zum einbauen ist


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Allein das nötige Werkzeug um so was wie "aufdoppeln" halbwegs schön hinzukriegen ist schon teurer als ein Sub, den ich mir leisten könnte/wollte...


----------



## dragonlort (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

so sehe ich es auch, wen ich jetzt alles da hätte und so dann vielleicht aber so kaufe ich mir lieber ein von der stange und gut ist. Ich denke ich werde entweder den Canton AS85.2 oder den Canton sun 8 oder den Canton sub 8.2 gebraucht muss ich mal sehen welcher sich jetzt lohnt.

Noch eine andere frage was halten ihr von den Pioneer VSX-922 da ich vielleicht mein Yamha verkaufen möchte und den holen will.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Du hast den RX-V471 ? Ich glaub nicht, dass sich das lohnen wird. Der Yamaha war immer in der Preisklasse 250-300€ und ist ja auch noch alles andere als veraltet, der Pioneer ist da jetzt auch nicht viel teurer, ich wüsste nicht, was das für Vorteile bringen sollte, außer der Yamaha wäre zu schwach für alle Boxen - das denke ich aber nicht. Oder hat der Pioneer irgendwas anderes dolles, was Du brauchen kannst?


----------



## dragonlort (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

also als ich die Cantons geholt habe, habe sie mir vorher in saturn angehört und da klangen sie klar, jetzt habe ich sie hier und der ton ist ganz anders als im laden. Ich habe 2 personen die sich nicht kennen einmal den wo ich die Boxen her habe und ein Mittarbeit aus saturn gefragt und beide sagten das es am mein AVR liegt, und er meinte mit den Pionerr wird es besser sein.   Im laden waren die Canton an ein denon richtige bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht irgendws mit 2000 oder so kostet um die 600€ angeschlossen und waren richtig klar.

Und der Type wo ich die Boxen her habe hatt auch den Pionerr  und den Yamaha RX 473 und er meinte auch das der Pioneer viel besser ist als sein Yamaha


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Naja, dann bestell mal und teste es. Es kann aber sein, dass erst ein deutlich teurer wirklich die Unterschiede aufzeigt (im Saturn war es ja ein mehr als doppelt so teurer) ODER dass der "Charakter" eines/des Pioneer nur anders ist, das íst dann Geschmackssache. Oder auch EInstellungesache: man kann ja auch zB die Mitten oder Höhen im Menü etwas anheben.


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Allein das nötige Werkzeug um so was wie "aufdoppeln" halbwegs schön hinzukriegen ist schon teurer als ein Sub, den ich mir leisten könnte/wollte...


 Das sollte kein Problem sein.
Mein Opa war Schreiner und der hat noch ne ganze Werkstatt im Keller 

*@dragonlort:*
Was su Brauchst: Stichsäge, Holz, Leim, Farbe o.ä., evtl Schleifpapier, Hammer, Nägel
Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein 

Wenn du das alles hast bzw. dir leihen kannst, kommst du im Endeffekt deutlich günstiger davon, bzw. bekommst mehr fürs geld.
Nur leider lassen sich viele Leute viel zu schnell vom Selbstbau abschrecken. 
Es ist wirklich nicht schwer und man muss keine besonderen Grundkenntnisse haben.
Spaß macht es meiner Meinung nach auch noch.
Aber naja war nur n Vorschlag


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Keine Nägel für einen Sub - vorbohren und mit Leim (evtl. zusätzlich Lamellos verwenden) kraftschlüssig verschrauben. 19mm MDF oder Birke/Buche-Multiplex sind hier Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Keine Nägel für einen Sub - vorbohren und mit Leim (evtl. zusätzlich Lamellos verwenden) kraftschlüssig verschrauben. 19mm MDF oder Birke/Buche-Multiplex sind hier Mittel der Wahl.


 Mhh.. Ich hab die Bretter (22er MDF) verleimt und dann mit Senknägeln zusammengenagelt, damit nichts mehr verrutscht.
Die Löcher dann natürlich wieder zugespachtelt und lackiert.


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Wenn man mit Nägeln umgehen kann und die Teile mit Schraubzwingen fixiert, O.K.. Schrauben sind da etwas "Anfängerfreundlicher"


----------



## dragonlort (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, dann bestell mal und teste es. Es kann aber sein, dass erst ein deutlich teurer wirklich die Unterschiede aufzeigt (im Saturn war es ja ein mehr als doppelt so teurer) ODER dass der "Charakter" eines/des Pioneer nur anders ist, das íst dann Geschmackssache. Oder auch EInstellungesache: man kann ja auch zB die Mitten oder Höhen im Menü etwas anheben.


 

Also ich habe mir überlegt bevor ich mir ein neuen hole werde ich erst mal den EQ testen da ich den noch nie benutz habe und wen dann immer noch nicht das raus kommt was ich will bzw gefällt, dann hole ich erst ein anderen AVR. Geld habe ich auch nicht im keller liegen den ich nicht habe

und wegen selber bauen muss ich mal sehen, habe schon interesse dran an selber bauen aber mal schauen, muss mich da auch erstmal richtig einlesen und beraten lassen da es ja viele bausetzte für sub gibt.


----------



## Bier (28. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du Interesse am Selbstbau hast, wendest du dich am besten mal an Zappaesk.  Der kann dich bestens beraten.


----------



## dragonlort (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Danke dir. Aber da kommt mir die frage im sinn woran erkenne ich das es ein guter bauplan ist für den SuB? nicht da ich jetzt ein bauen und der ist so schlecht der geht nicht mehr schlechter


----------



## Icedaft (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*

Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau

Klang+Ton | Lautsprecher-Selbstbau für HiFi, Heimkino und Beschallung

HOBBY HiFi


----------



## Zappaesk (1. März 2013)

*AW: Sub für Canton 470.2*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ein Sub sollte nur da unterstützen, wo normale Standlautsprecher ihre Grenzen haben, also der Bereich unter 80hz.


 
Na Standboxen die unter 80Hz schon Unterstützung brauchen sind eher selten, die kann man normalerweise getrost niedriger trennen, wobei das immer individuell von den verwendeten Boxen (ob Stand- oder Kompaktboxen ist da völlig egal), der Aufstellung und der Raumakustik abhängt. 

Im Übrigen hat die untere Grenzfrequenz nur bedingt mit der Größe der Boxen zu tun. Es gibt sehr wohl winzige Lautsprecher, die bis 40Hz noch mit dabei sind und im umgekehrten Fall mannshohe Boxentrümmer, bei denen bei 80Hz Schluß ist.



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei höheren Lautstärken führt dies häufig zu Verzerrungen und Ortbarkeit, was normalerweise beim Sub nicht gewünscht wird.



Eine zu hohe Trennung führt sicherlich zu einer (stärkeren) Ortbarkeit, aber nicht zu Verzerrungen! Normalerweise wird das nämlich nach unten hin stärker, nicht in Richtung Mitten! Der Grund dafür ist einfach. Die Verzerrungen (oder Klirr) steigt üblicherweise bei hoherer Belastung (elektrisch wie mechanisch) an. Wenn man sich jetzt vor Augen führt, dass bei gleichbleibender Lautstärke pro Oktave, die man tiefer in den Frequenzkeller steigt, der 4-fache Hub gemacht werden muss, dann wird auch klar, warum der Klir praktisch zwangsläufig im Bass zunimmt, nicht in den Mitten!



dragonlort schrieb:


> also als ich die Cantons geholt habe, habe sie mir vorher in saturn angehört und da klangen sie klar, jetzt habe ich sie hier und der ton ist ganz anders als im laden. Ich habe 2 personen die sich nicht kennen einmal den wo ich die Boxen her habe und ein Mittarbeit aus saturn gefragt und beide sagten das es am mein AVR liegt, und er meinte mit den Pionerr wird es besser sein. Im laden waren die Canton an ein denon richtige bezeichnung weiß ich jetzt nicht irgendws mit 2000 oder so kostet um die 600€ angeschlossen und waren richtig klar.
> 
> Und der Type wo ich die Boxen her habe hatt auch den Pionerr und den Yamaha RX 473 und er meinte auch das der Pioneer viel besser ist als sein Yamaha


 
Der Unterschied wird eher nicht am Verstärker liegen. Das da einer viel besser als der andere ist, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen - die kochen alle nur mit Wasser und die Cantons sollten jetzt keine extremen Diven sein, die nur mit bestimmten Verstärkern harmonieren. Es gibt natürlich Unterschiede, aber ich halte die in der Preisklasse für nicht so dramatisch.

Der Hauptunterschied dürfte eher in der Aufstellung und der Raumakustik zu suchen sein. Wenn die Teile bei dir ungünstig stehen, dann ist der klangliche Einfluss sicherlich erheblich größer als der zwischen einem Yamaha, Denon oder sonst was AVR! Das wichtigste bei einer Anlage ist nunmal, dass die Boxen zum Raum passen und vernünftig aufgestellt sind. Alles andere ist da Nachrangig und die Frage nach dem Verstärker erst recht!



Icedaft schrieb:


> Keine Nägel für einen Sub - vorbohren und mit Leim (evtl. zusätzlich Lamellos verwenden) kraftschlüssig verschrauben. 19mm MDF oder Birke/Buche-Multiplex sind hier Mittel der Wahl.



Nägel sind tatsächlich nix, weil die nicht wirklich auf Zug beanspruchbar sind. Allerdings ist Verschrauben in eine Stirnkante von nem MDF oder MPX Brett ja auch nicht wirklich das wahre! Das Material reißt an der Stirnkante geschraubt schnell aus. Da gibts zwar Tricks um das trotzdem zu ermöglichen, aber eigentlich reicht Verleimen völlig!



dragonlort schrieb:


> Danke dir. Aber da kommt mir die frage im sinn woran erkenne ich das es ein guter bauplan ist für den SuB? nicht da ich jetzt ein bauen und der ist so schlecht der geht nicht mehr schlechter



Wenn du definierst was du willst und ausgeben willst, dann kann ich dir ein paar gute empfehlen. Ansonsten rufst du z.B. mal beim Strassacker an (www. lautsprechershop.de) und lässt dich da beraten. Gute Subs zum selberbauen gibts einige. Preislich gehts ab ca 130€ los.


----------

